# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  I'm drowning!!!!! Asteroid!!!!! Pizza!!!!!! Sex!!!! Fire!!!! Duck!!!!

## Chantellabella

Now that I have your attention.  ::):  

Just wanted to say hi to all you amazing people around here. You guys are all awesome.  I hope life has been treating you well. 

If not...................


Well, if life has been sucking......................


Hm,...................


Maybe we can beat up something. You know................like primal scream therapy. 

Where's those smileys?

Ok. Here.  :bam:  :riot:  ::  :damn kids:  :fight:  :bopa: 

 ::   I feel better.  ::): 


So is life treating you well?

----------


## Otherside

So there's no pizza?  ::(:

----------


## Yossarian

I am well, thanks. I haven't posted here much the past couple of months. I've been working at a new job for the past two months. Which is nice after being out of work for so long.

----------


## Chantellabella

> So there's no pizza?



Will this do? :-)



Here's the rest









You'll just have to imagine that last one.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am well, thanks. I haven't posted here much the past couple of months. I've been working at a new job for the past two months. Which is nice after being out of work for so long.



That's awesome that you're working! Do you like what you do? I'm proud of you.

----------


## Yossarian

> That's awesome that you're working! Do you like what you do? I'm proud of you.



Thanks, chantellabella.  ::):  It's a fulltime job and the work is easy. I like my schedule. I have a fair bit of time after I wake up in the morning before I have to leave for work.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thanks, chantellabella.  It's a fulltime job and the work is easy. I like my schedule. I have a fair bit of time after I wake up in the morning before I have to leave for work.



It sounds like the perfect job. Especially if you suffer with severe anxiety and take meds or anything. I know when I was taking medicine, mornings were nearly impossible to get started. 

I have to tell you. When I clicked onto the site before I logged in, your avatar of Bundy looking through the toilet went perfect with the title "I'm drowning." All I could see was that part of the title thread. Now you have to post again so visitors who don't log in will wonder why you're drowning in a toilet.  ::):

----------


## kc1895

:Snack:  Remember, we do chicken right.   :Hats off:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Remember, we do chicken right.




I'm drowning!!!!! Asteroid!!!!! Pizza/And/Or/Chicken!!!!!! Sex!!!! Fire!!!! Duck!!!!

----------


## Otherside

Well the thread title definatley got my attention. But, seems everyone on here is alive after all.

----------


## Sagan

I are alive! But ready for a ...  :riot:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I are alive! But ready for a ...



I'm drowning!!!!! Asteroid!!!!! Pizza/And/Or/Chicken!!!!!! Sex!!!! Fire!!!! Duck!!!! *Riot!!!*

----------


## Sagan

hehe How ARE you doing my friend?

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, besides the I'm drowning!!!!! Asteroid!!!!! Pizza/And/Or/Chicken!!!!!! Sex!!!! Fire!!!! Duck!!!! Riot!!!...................I have no complaints.  ::):  

Oh wait, I have one. My son convinced me to get an upgrade with a free cell phone. Does anybody know how to answer an AT&T phone? There's no buttons. And when they charge you 36 dollars for the "upgrade" plus the 99 cents for the phone..........well that ain't free.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Well, besides the I'm drowning!!!!! Asteroid!!!!! Pizza/And/Or/Chicken!!!!!! Sex!!!! Fire!!!! Duck!!!! Riot!!!...................I have no complaints.  
> 
> Oh wait, I have one. My son convinced me to get an upgrade with a free cell phone. Does anybody know how to answer an AT&T phone? There's no buttons. And when they charge you 36 dollars for the "upgrade" plus the 99 cents for the phone..........well that ain't free.



It must be a touchscreen phone... :Confused:

----------


## Otherside

> It must be a touchscreen phone...



Ugh, me and my touchscreen don't get on. Stupid autocorrect. So far I have ended up telling someone that I was in fact a "Ho" and visiting "Crack whores". ARGH, I miss my old faithful Nokia slide. We got on quite well.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Ugh, me and my touchscreen don't get on. Stupid autocorrect. So far I have ended up telling someone that I was in fact a "Ho" and visiting "Crack whores". ARGH, I miss my old faithful Nokia slide. We got on quite well.



That's why I prefer the "keyboard" texting, autocorrect can be annoying!

----------


## Chantellabella

I found the buttons! They were under the phone. .....like they slide out. Seriously? Why would a person actually think the phone slid out from the middle? 

And yes, I could have read the instructions.

But I'm more of a button pushing/see what happens kind of person. I tend to learn from my mistakes after I screwed something up.

----------


## Otherside

> I found the buttons! They were under the phone. .....like they slide out. Seriously? Why would a person actually think the phone slid out from the middle? 
> 
> And yes, I could have read the instructions.
> 
> But I'm more of a button pushing/see what happens kind of person. I tend to learn from my mistakes after I screwed something up.





Okay, you're in the charge of the red button. Under no circumstances do you press it. NO DO NOT PRESS THE RED BUTTON!!! RESIST THE TEMPTATION TO PRESS THE RED BUTTON!!! DON'T PRESS IT! EVER!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Okay, you're in the charge of the red button. Under no circumstances do you press it. NO DO NOT PRESS THE RED BUTTON!!! RESIST THE TEMPTATION TO PRESS THE RED BUTTON!!! DON'T PRESS IT! EVER!




Press.

----------


## Otherside

> Press.



I said don't press it!!!

Oh well, you've destroyed the world now. I suppose I'm going to have to get in this to escape the apocalypse.



So glad I thought to plan ahead and steal one of NASA's rockets in case of emergency. I'm surprised nobodies noticed that it's parked outside my house. Honestly, some people are so unobservant.

Bye bye, people of earth. You can blame that alien thing for killing you all by pressing the red button.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I said don't press it!!!
> 
> Oh well, you've destroyed the world now. I suppose I'm going to have to get in this to escape the apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I thought to plan ahead and steal one of NASA's rockets in case of emergency. I'm surprised nobodies noticed that it's parked outside my house. Honestly, some people are so unobservant.
> 
> Bye bye, people of earth. You can blame that alien thing for killing you all by pressing the red button.



I'm impressed you got that thing past your Homeowners Association. Oh well. But don't let your grass grow more than an inch. 

And madam I am not an alien "thing." I am a Martian. The difference is my spiffy hat. Alien things usually don't have hats as spiffy as mine.

----------


## Koalafan

This thread could use some koalas!!  :Celebrate:   :koala:   :koala:

----------


## Otherside

> I'm impressed you got that thing past your Homeowners Association. Oh well. But don't let your grass grow more than an inch. 
> 
> And madam I am not an alien "thing." I am a Martian. The difference is my spiffy hat. Alien things usually don't have hats as spiffy as mine.



Of course, my apologies. Aliens things look like this anyway.

----------


## compulsive

haha  :XD:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Of course, my apologies. Aliens things look like this anyway.



Where did you get a picture of my 6,000 year old grandfather? We've been looking all over for him. He said he was just going out for some milk and eggs about 65 years ago. Said he learned of a short cut and passed this way.

Ok. Tell me where you guys have been hiding him. Is he stuffed somewhere in a museum??

----------


## Otherside

I think I last saw him here.



Muttering something about taking a nap in one of these

----------


## Chantellabella

> This thread could use some koalas!!



I'm drowning!!!!! Asteroid!!!!! Pizza/and or Chicken!!!!!!!! Sex!!!! Fire!!!! Duck!!!! Koalas!!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I think I last saw him here.
> 
> 
> 
> Muttering something about taking a nap in one of these



My I have that gold thing? I'm running a bit short on cash. It takes a lot of money to go back and forth to Mars. You know...........gas prices and all.

----------


## Otherside

> My I have that gold thing? I'm running a bit short on cash. It takes a lot of money to go back and forth to Mars. You know...........gas prices and all.



Yeah, just nick it if you want. Don't think anyone will notice much.

----------


## whiteman

I went to school with a guy named Nick...are there people named Nick in the UK given what it means there?

----------


## Otherside

> I went to school with a guy named Nick...are there people named Nick in the UK given what it means there?



Yup. Does it not mean to steal something then in the US as well? Weird. 

The word "Spunk" seems to mean something completley different in the US than it means here as well.

----------


## whiteman

I think spunk means sperm in the United States. What does it mean in the UK?

----------


## Otherside

> I think spunk means sperm in the United States. What does it mean in the UK?



Ha ha, does it? Oh okay. Pretty much the same thing. Just I was watching some reality TV crap the other night and there was americans on there who said something about finding the special spunk (wasn't in the meaning of sperm) and it just confused me.

----------


## sanspants

> Ha ha, does it? Oh okay. Pretty much the same thing. Just I was watching some reality TV crap the other night and there was americans on there who said something about finding the special spunk (wasn't in the meaning of sperm) and it just confused me.



Bahahahaha. Well, maybe there really was something special about said spunk. 

And in the spirit of randomness: Cat on a Roomba in a shark costume chases a duck.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yup. Does it not mean to steal something then in the US as well? Weird. 
> 
> The word "Spunk" seems to mean something completley different in the US than it means here as well.



In my day, "spunk" meant you had a lot of bravery, backbone, spirit. Maybe the slang definition of sperm got connected to the word just like "he or she has balls" was connected to bravery. Not being sexist, but in archaic times it was the men who were connected to bravery and the women as the ones needing protection. 

 I was just wondering if that's how the slang term of spunk and balls got connected. 


btw.............Don't anyone rev up on a sexist war here because I brought up men and women, please! Just referring to archaic chivalry times. Thanks!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Bahahahaha. Well, maybe there really was something special about said spunk. 
> 
> And in the spirit of randomness: Cat on a Roomba in a shark costume chases a duck.



Hilarious! I've often seen cats riding on roombas. Funny, they don't cooperate with anything else in life, but they will ride a roomba. Maybe they are warm when running.............and well they vibrate...............ok, I'm going to stop talking now.

----------


## whiteman

I have my first cat(that sounds funny) I found it in the middle of a road. It was just a kitten. Anyways, I can vouche for cats not cooperating. It gets in my room when I'm sleeping at night and it wakes me up. My dog sleeps all night(and all day)

----------

